# SDBC vs Celo vs Swamis



## fabe (May 13, 2006)

Hi there,

I am a MTB convert/now roadie type of rider. I raced expert XC and would like to join a road team for some racing/group rides. I am now 35:cryin: but fairly fit ( my wife call me an "athlete" :blush2: )...whatever that means.... I have zero experience in road racing, just some fast group rides. I would think that some of you guys (or ladies) are member of those teams and would like to share your (non)biased thoughts about those clubs with me (racing atmosphere vs social...). 
Thanks


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Oldie but Goodie?*

SDBC seems to be everywhere. Have you checked out Cyclo-Vets? They are geared more towards older competitive cyclists.

http://www.cyclo-vets.org/


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Used to ride with SDBC for a year or 2, but about 8 years ago, so this is old news and take it as such. I quit riding with them because in my mind there was often too much dangerous stuff as the "gloves came off" near the end of the ride - blowing through lights, taking up too much of the (major) road, etc. I've talked with a couple of other people over the years who left the club for the same reason. Again, 8 years ago, one guy's experience, may be different now.

Second the CycloVets recommendation - I've never ridden with them, but excellent reputation, very strong racing program, and when I see them on the road I've never seen any dangerous stuff going on.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

*Big Ring / DeWalt*

Check out the guys from Big Ring Racing / De Walt. Mostly masters riders, strong riding and racing program, and great deals on local shops. 

They have a site, not sure if it's been updated lately, www.bigring-racing.com


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Those guys are always clogging up the cafe I get my wife's coffee from! Just kidding, that team are all pretty friendly folks.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

are you located near Los Angeles? there is a club in Pasadena. go to
PAACYCLING.ORG

they are a nice group of people and very involved in all events.


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

La Mesa Bicycle Racing Club is a snotty nosed upstart that looks to be going somewhere. They have a Saturay ride that leaves from Cosmo's Coffee Cafe at 8:00. Some pretty fast guys and an occasional appearance by Neil Shirley (local pro). All in all a great bunch of guys. Talk to Joe at BRC (Big Ring Cyclery) in La Mesa, 619-463-2453, for more information.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you have any interest in cyclocross*

choose CeloPacific.
I've done group rides with each.

I was the most frightened for my safety on the SDBC ride. Saw the most wrecks on the SDBC ride. IMHO has the highest Yahoo quotient.

Rode with the Cyclovets alot years back, great guys, good pace, great attitude

Chose Celo because I love cross. Also I've never known so many really great riders with so little attitude. Great, really nice group rides. HArd, friendly and not stupid.

when I was Indy I was in a cx race (a lowly C at the time) and was having a mech. The race came close to the pit, veered away and then came back. I yelled into the pit for help, said "can someone get the yellow Ridley" by the time I made the short loop and entered the pit their were 2 celo riders, 1 holding my bike, one waiting to catch the one I was on. The 2 riders were multiX CA state champ and Nats contender Brent Prenzlow and the Thad who at the time was the top B in the region.
So here are 2 great riders taking time out to help. That pretty much sold me.


----------

